# Mirror Finish Wet Sand Workshop 27/10/12.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*Wet Sand Workshop Of The Month!!!!!!

The next date for the Wet Sand Hybrid course is now going to be Saturday 27th October.

The idea of the course is to introduce Wet Sanding to you as a way of taking the correction on your car to the next level of Bling!!!!!

I will be showing the two Wet Sands that are generally available. The Wet Sand tickle to just knock the peel out and the fully flatted panel to within 2-3 Mil across the panel.

We will then polish the panel back and I will demo that this method will take all the swirls out and will remove less clear than compounding.

The course will be £65 per person and will include lunch plus tea and coffee all day. If you have dietry requirements or don't eat meat let me know.

This will be a paid course so full payment will be required to confirm a booking. Payments to me via paypal to [email protected] as a gift.

This course will be a maximum of 5 people with the usual reserves if needs be.

If you want to take your car to the maxumum of bling this is the one for you.

One to one wet sanding courses are also available, email me at [email protected].

Interior and engine courses will be running from November.

If you need to call me my number is 07709 393615, I am always available!!!!!!

Bookings been taken now.

1. Kharum Nasir
2.glass technician
3.
4,
5.

Reserve

1.
2.

Some pictures from the lat wet sand class, a lot was learnt by the guys.









































































































Cheers
Steve :detailer:*​


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Would have liked this but cannot make date will you be doing another in December or January


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Steve

I'm interested in coming up to see you to learn some wet sanding skills

What times do you normally run the course?? I will be coming from Northampton so need to make sure I can get to you in a reasonable time

Many thanks


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I was tempted myself for this but just relized that I am away that weekend :wall:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

For people reading the thread and thinking 'is it worth it, shall i sign up?' - I would like to express my thoughts and experiences.

I've done a couple of Mirror Finish courses now, including the wet-sanding course and I would certainly encourage you to put your name down! I've learnt a huge amount from Steve's courses which are well run, extremely informative and certainly 'myth busting!'

Well worth the money for people wanting to broaden their detailing knowledge!

Jon


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Karl woods said:


> Would have liked this but cannot make date will you be doing another in December or January


Hi, Yes will be doing them monthly.



snoopin said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I'm interested in coming up to see you to learn some wet sanding skills
> 
> ...


Hi, kick off about 10am.



Shinyvec said:


> I was tempted myself for this but just relized that I am away that weekend :wall:


Be doing one end of November, cheers for coming on Saturday!!!



JBirchy said:


> For people reading the thread and thinking 'is it worth it, shall i sign up?' - I would like to express my thoughts and experiences.
> 
> I've done a couple of Mirror Finish courses now, including the wet-sanding course and I would certainly encourage you to put your name down! I've learnt a huge amount from Steve's courses which are well run, extremely informative and certainly 'myth busting!'
> 
> ...


Cheers Jon, kind words.


----------



## anpictum (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, is ths course at Shinearama? Thanks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

This will be the first course where certificates are issued, signed by yours truly in blood.

This will then lead onto the the advanced course.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Few spots available guys, if you want to learn the super bling of shine with some wet paper sign up as the course is this Saturday.

Last wet sanding course before the new year!!!!!


----------



## anpictum (Feb 7, 2011)

Wish I could get the time off - will get to a course next year.


----------



## ayolysais (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey steve, thanks for the course. Today was very informative for me not just the wet sanding but the advice on using paint detectve waxes and polishes more so the practical side esp polishing with the rupes big foot. Was well worth the 300 mile round trip for me!! 

thanks Ayo


----------

